# TNT-Moist Cranberry Muffins



## marmar (Dec 17, 2005)

Cranberry Muffins
Prep Time: 35 minutes (but I'm pretty slow) Cook Time: 20 minutes Total time: 1 hour
Makes 8 muffins.





Note: soufflé-like muffins

Ingredients
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup + 2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons cornmeal
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup whole cranberries
1/2 tablespoon grated orange zest
1 large egg, lightly beaten, at room temperature
1/4 cup + 2 tablespoons milk
2 tablespoons strained yogurt
2 tablespoons unsweetened applesauce
2 tablespoons apricot jelly

Directions
Put rack in center of oven and preheat to 400ºF. Prepare muffin tins by spraying with nonstick spray or lining with paper muffin cups.

Whisk the flour, 1/4 cup of the sugar, the cornmeal, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a small to medium bowl.

Place the cranberries, orange zest, and remaining 2 tablespoons sugar in a good processor with the chopping blade. Process for 10 seconds until mixture resembles cornmeal (NOT PASTE). Scrape the mixture into a large bowl. Stir in the egg, milk, yogurt, applesauce, and jelly until uniform. Stir in flour mixture until moistened.

Fill muffin tins 3/4 full. Bake for 18-20 minutes, or until muffins have lightly browned, slightly rounded tops. A toothpick inserted in the center should come out with a crumb or two attached.

Cool muffins in pan for ten minutes. Gently turn muffins to remove, cool on rack for five more minutes before serving.


----------

